# Late report... Baffin with Low Tides, Low Pressure system, big storms, and big wind.



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fished Baffin over the weekend. I pre planned my trip about 10 days out and the Low Pressure system wasn't forecasted just yet. Speaking of, these weak frontal systems and unseasonably warm weather really has the forecast models messed up. Right now, I'm not trusting a weather forecast until about 2-3 days out. 7- 10 day forecast can not be trusted.. granted it's the weather and we never trust the weatherman anyway ;-)

Hit Baffin Saturday and immediately noticed the low tide Saturday morning, more than a foot low but within the expected range this time of year. Too low for fish to be up shallow and that makes hunting big trout a little more difficult because they'll be in deeper water and that is harder to pin them down. Also with the low tide, the fish will be in deeper water in general. If one fishing report, for example Galveston is giving a 'Trout are in 4-6' over shell' then it's a really good chance to expect similar results somewhere else at similar tide stages etc. etc. So we started hitting the deep rocks with the plastics and just about the time we started to get on a pattern... here comes the wind.. I don't mind a little wind. A little wind for me is 15 -18.. I'm talking over 20 in open water.. Sunday was east southeast winds 20 with gusts to 30 and maybe a little over. Monday the wind dropped down to 10-15 range and we were able to get back on our deep fish and scratch out some fish.

mirrolure LittleJohns did the heavy lifting with provokers coming in a close second. While it was still cloudy, darker colors paid off with fish to 20inches. Golden Bream and Watermelon Copper glitter while cloudy. Watermelon Ice and Chartruese after the sun finally came out. It was a grind and in the end we needed another 1/2 a trout to reach a half limit... LOL. Some days you just have to be thankful for being on the water and not getting skunked.

Speaking of, one of my buddies ran over a dead skunk in his new Toyota 4 runner.. gawd have mercy' I've never experienced such an aroma ... clears the sinus' and makes the eyes water.

On the up note, I stayed at Aubry Black's Baffin Bay Rod and Gun Lodge and it's a great place. Somehow they combined the comfort and quality of a new lodge with a fishing and hunting buddy experience.. More like staying with a great friend that has a really nice place than a stuffy lodge. Little things like a wader washdown and drying area, rod holders, and the ability to hang with Capt Aubry and Sally Black (uhhh, hello, 2 of the best Baffin Guides around) talking hunting and fishing. Tommy Countz was down Sat and we all visited that night and hung out. If you hunt and/or fish, then it's worth staying at the lodge and booking a trip with them. Undoubtably the best place on Baffin, but like I said, not just because of the trim work, but the whole experience and the people.


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice report! You could always look at some surf forecast websites as well to look at the wind. I use magicseaweed and swellinfo as shown below. Granted this is looking at the wave height on the beach and not the back bays, but sometimes they seem to predict the wind a little more accurate than some weather websites.

http://magicseaweed.com/Octagon-Surf-Report/360/


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

In the old days when Capt Black first moved there he used to post up on the board. Think that year he posted up 8-9 trout in that 30" range but he got busy, got married, and not seen him post here in a while.

He is a great guy.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, Jim, It's hard for the guides to be on the boards... He's good guy and dude catches fish too, He's caught some real pigs in the last year. 

Jeffrey... I totally agree, and you're spot on brotha; I actually do a similar thing with the wind forecast and knew it was coming and what those conditions were going to do to the bite, and where we might have to fish when it did. I was still fishing Baffin and hangin with my pods. It's all good.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Great report Tobin!


----------



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

T, you ain't kidding about the weather forecast, Hell, I have been calling the day before or when I am heading to the water to get a wind reading. March is notorious for winds!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Another great report Tobin!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Who did you fish with? Your own boat ?


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm going to give Baffin a run this weekend despite a less than desirable weather report. Windy/rainy just after a front but a little water never hurt a fish. At least I'll have a lot of water to myself more or less.

Looks like a little bit more water is back in the bay according to NOAA.

Tight lines


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Who did you fish with? Your own boat ?


Yes sir, me and a buddy of mine.

I may be headed back there next weekend... as far as I have heard the trout down there are still in the same pattern. Deep structure.

Hope you get some decent weather this weekend, i'm keeping an eye on it and might hit matty this weekend. Going with Trey Prye on monday and we'll try to give you guys a report. I know there's been quite a few fish caught deep in matagorda lately as well.. the brown shrimp should be moving across the bay deep. deep reefs and methodic presentation with litl johns should do the trick.

have fun guys.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Tobin,
What's a "Little Jon", and what's the pattern?
Thanks, Mark.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

You were surprised by the wind at Baffin? You must not go very often.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

kenny said:


> You were surprised by the wind at Baffin? You must not go very often.


LOL! She is windy in March, April, May, June, September, October, November, December, January, February...


----------



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)

So, July is good?


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

NO, July is waaaaaaayyyyyyyyy to hot, LOL


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Trick is to call up the wind farm and tell them to crank up the windmills when it's too hot. That place can be down right miserable when there's not wind. Had to go swimming a few times to cool off.


----------

